# House Sparrow - Neurological problems?



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I just came home late after a long day to find that my step-sister had picked up an adult house sparrow that she knew couldn't fly.

I took a look at it, and I believe it either has a leg problem or a head injury. The bird leans constantly on his right side. I thought that it might be a broken leg, but both legs move just fine, and he grips well with both feet. However, when he sits, his toes are curled in, and he just leans on his right side, his head leaning on the ground.

Otherwise, he is very alert and awake. He cannot drink water without some assistance (he can't stand to get to the bowl), but I have been steadily giving him little bits of water. I haven't attempted to see if he will eat or not, although he does have a small bowl of seeds with him.

I placed him on a heating pad (set on low) in a cardboard box where it is dark, safe, and warm. 

Are there any opinions on what is wrong? How do I help? Should I just take it to a wildlife center? How can I keep him stable until I can get him to a center?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could the Sparrow have flown into a window?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many wildlife centers will not accept pigeons, sparrows, or starlings except to euthanize on intake. You would need to be very sure that the center you are considering would actually try to rehab this sparrow and not just euthanize it.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Can you post a pic or two? If you go to the Resource section, you will find
a sticky on steps to saving the life of a Pigeon or Dove. The steps would
be much the same. The Resource section will also have a sticky w/a list of
rehabbers and there may be one close by to you that you can use. Could
be trauma related or illness, if there is more than one listing in your area,
you might ask questions of them before surrendering the bird to them, i.e.,
will they treat your sparrow or just euthanize? Etc...........

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi rialize


If this is constant, an inner Ear infection can do this sometimes...as well as that neuroloical problems could...


Is this constant? or only when at rest?


If only at rest, I would guess injured or strained muscles...


Phil
l v


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds very much like it as flew into a window or something similar,and as brain damage.I have had birds in the past with the same symptoms,that sadly have died a day or so later.


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

As soon as I posted last night my internet gave out - so I called Peggy at Red Creek Wildlife Center, and she gave me some advice.

Last night, I kept him in the box with the heating pad, and every two hours, gave him a mix of half Gatorade and half water with a Q-Tip, which I rubbed on the side of his beak to encourage him to drink. He was really interested in the liquid and took good amounts of it - I think this is what got him through the night.

Peggy insisted that I run him up this morning, so I got up early and took him up. After a quick inspection, she confirmed that he probably has an infection causing him to lean like he is. She is assuming that the infection was caused by a cat or some animal that had been messing with him - the feathers on his wings were a little ragged. She took him right back and put him in an incubator, and is going to start him on an antibiotic and watch him closely.

I'm so glad that I was able to get him through the night - he's in very experienced hands, now. I will call Peggy tomorrow and see how he is doing, and then update you here.

Thank you for your help and advice, everyone!

Laura

P.S. Terry, Peggy has numerous starlings and sparrows there - euthanasia is a last resort for her! She's an amazing person.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rialize said:


> P.S. Terry, Peggy has numerous starlings and sparrows there - euthanasia is a last resort for her! She's an amazing person.


That is wonderful! Thanks for letting us know.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wish his a speedy and ful recovery.
Please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi rialize, 



Hope all works out well then, for clearing this up...!


Best wishes!

Phil
l v


----------

